# Career advice needed in Beauty Therapy



## thespecialon (14 May 2009)

Hi,

My OH is looking at doing a beauty therapy course,1 year part-time,attaining a dimploma in the process and becoming a qualified beautician..She currently works full-time in Retail and will be able to fit the course in around this..Any advice/things to look out for on her pursuing this kind of career choice?Based in Southwest...

Also the course costs €3,500 - Is this tax deductible or anything like this?
This is link to company runing the course - http://www.spastrategyireland.com/

Thanks for any feedback...
T


----------



## Complainer (16 May 2009)

Lots of spas are cutting their prices dramatically, and I've heard of some staff layoffs. The market seems to be over supplied. Will she be looking for a job or setting up her own business?


----------



## thespecialon (19 May 2009)

Initally I think to work somewhere get experience and just get her name out there really...


----------



## Complainer (19 May 2009)

I suppose she should check what the job market is like at the moment, to give her an idea if the investment makes sense.


----------



## johnno09 (2 Jun 2009)

She should look around and see if there are cheaper courses than that. The sister did one last year and I didnt think it cost that much. Once their ITEC, CIDESCO courses theyre recognised as far as I know. 
As a sideline and another income option for a mature person I think it wouldnt be a bad idea at all. 
The sister had the same concerns but she added gel nail course, advanced waxing and make up artist for weddings and all that lark to it and is doing well working part time for a salon and freelance too.


----------



## LauraLu (2 Jun 2009)

If you look on the FAS jobs website you will see that there is nearly always beauty therapy positions going- even over the last few months (although not to the same extent- but they are there regularly all the same). The turnover in salons and spas is quite regular. 

Bear in mind that most spas/salons wont accept people without experience- its very very hard to get a position without experience.

I think it would be a good investment, especially if it is something that really interests her. I would ask her to look around more as there are other colleges out there that do the part time course for less. There is one that i have signed up for a waxing course this summer. I havent done it yet so i cant recommend but i know that they were the least expensive and fully qualified. Also, i rang them and they are very friendly.

PM me if you want their details.


----------



## ftb_lee (3 Sep 2009)

hey thespecialon, 
just wondering if you OH went ahead with the course? Am looking into something similiar myself part time and trying to think of the best way to do it, the beauty specialist courses are very expensive to pay all at once but then the other option is to do all the courses individually and pay for them as i do them, but I'll probably end up paying twice as much in the end!


----------



## Franklin01 (6 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Earning a certificate in beauty therapy involves an intensive program of courses which instruct in all the issues which affect personal appearance. That means you will not just study how to create an aromatherapeutic atmosphere or how to apply facials.


----------



## ftb_lee (6 Nov 2009)

was that response for me or the Original poster? because im not quite sure what you mean. I dont think anyone implied that it wasnt an intensive course??


----------



## Franklin01 (6 Nov 2009)

Hi,

My comments were the reply for  the original poster


----------

